# erreur -61



## nadsoft2005 (26 Novembre 2005)

bonsoir 

j'ai un probleme d'enregistrement de fichiers  dans un partage reseau m'indiquant 
l'erreur -61 quel est le probleme ??? sachant que d'autre micros dans le meme reseau 
fonctionnent normalement  .Ils sont tous sous Mac OS  10.4.2 ?


----------



## drunvalo (7 Décembre 2007)

J'ai comprit pourquoi cette même erreur c'était présenté à moi,,,j'essayais de modifier le contenu d'un document protégé (Lecture seule). Après avoir configurée le document  en Lecture et Écriture, je peut accomplir l'opération sans avoir le message d'erreur -61.


----------

